# USM story.......just telling my story, feel free to chime in.



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

this post was edited, 

I received an email from usm awarding us a property that we gave crazy bid numbers on...............well the same day we got a snow storm, 8" in some areas and 1.5 inches in others..........we service quite a few medium property's, were not a huge company but we not small. Anyway they call me at like 3am the am of the storm asking if we are gonna service the wally world, i say we never returned the contracts as we just received the email awarding the contract the previous day. after speaking with something like 8 diffrent people, they assure me i will get paid. For some reason we all converge on lot and knock it out pretty quick, like an hour or two, it was like an inch or so, not alot, i get the paper signed, we fax the required paperwork, bill, weather report, signed service sheet...............well the next day is new years eve, they call at like 1230, asking if we can perform a special service as a pipe broke and half the lot is frozen over.............its new years eve, not in the mood so i tell them $4000 and it will be done in 20 minutes, they call back in like 5 minutes and say check email for the work order, i was surprised but did the job..........i send them the bill for that job.....were now at like $8500 in less than 48 hours........they called wanting the signed contract i decline and say ill sign if you pay for what we have already done............they agree, spoke to nick or someone high up and he assured me i will get paid and we agree that once we receive payment i will send contracts back............not holding breath on the payment, not even sure why we did the work, i guess we were still in plow guy mode as it was the 1st storm, whatever the reason we did it............i spoke with rep for our area and he assures me that we will get paid as long as we did all the faxing and phone confirmation stuff, as for any future work we will need the contract signed and and verifiied, blah blah. so within 48 hours we won the bid, service the property, no inspection, no approval with contracts, but they agreed to pay for what we have done, i was not expecting that result, from what i have read on here and heard first hand from other local landscapers............so do you think we will get paid, im guessing no but if they want it serviced again, by us, we will need payment, and they will not be getting a signed contract from me without the payment for the intial work.................shot in the dark, yes, worth the gamble, not sure, i think they were desperate and couldn't find anyone lese to service the wally world............its been 10 days and no check, again not holding breath.....just thought i would share this weird crazy turn of events as it all happened so fast.......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I know it's late but that was hard to understand. Not real sure what you got going on there, but the jist of it seems to be ; you are wondering if they will pay you if you don't plow the account anymore. Sounds like a cluster f... good luck.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

you've been here since 07'. All I have to say is you knew better. some guys think other guys are lying when they say they got screwed...


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

As i re read the post it jumps around a bit, i will try and edit it again....


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Scottscape;1187549 said:


> you've been here since 07'. All I have to say is you knew better. some guys think other guys are lying when they say they got screwed...


well so far usm has been very diligent with following up, checking in and so on.....still on the fence, we are plenty busy without this lot but i had been up for like 24 hours and was sleep deprived.........we shall see what happens. if we dont get paid im out a few hundred bucks, if we do get paid we will sign the contracts and finish the season out for them and do our best, at this point i just had to tell the story to someone.........sorry if it jumps around but its late.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

I know a couple of guys that make bank on USM contracts....You have to wonder why the guys that havent gotten paid, didnt get paid. I just dont see hpw a company of their size could stay inbusiness if they were as bad as people say they are.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Please tell us you wrote down every person name and time you talked to them. I would be recording every conversation. Good luck, and hopefully you get paid.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

They are a BIG company. U-Know who is a part of trans global services, with profits over 13 BILLION last year. Evergreen makes it sound like contractors must be doing sub standard work if they are not getting paid...Guess again. All I can say is good luck, you will need it. There is no taking them to court. Its in the contract, any dispute goes to arbitration, and guess where the arbitrator is??....Pennsylvania. Plus guess who pays any and all costs? People don't want to believe anything bad about a company, as long as things are good and they are making money. Its when the other shoe drops, that it starts to hurt. So again....Good Luck!!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

northernsweeper;1187811 said:


> They are a BIG company. U-Know who is a part of trans global services, with profits over 13 BILLION last year. Evergreen makes it sound like contractors must be doing sub standard work if they are not getting paid...Guess again. All I can say is good luck, you will need it. There is no taking them to court. Its in the contract, any dispute goes to arbitration, and guess where the arbitrator is??....Pennsylvania. Plus guess who pays any and all costs? People don't want to believe anything bad about a company, as long as things are good and they are making money. Its when the other shoe drops, that it starts to hurt. So again....Good Luck!!


He can take them to court and will win. They have no signed agreement, yet he has email confirmations telling him to do the work. He can file suit in his county and they will have to come to him.

To the OP: print off and save all of the emails and anything pertaining to this service.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Ya, I am sure it will be just as cut and dry as you say it will. Let us all know how it turns out.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

northernsweeper;1187925 said:


> Ya, I am sure it will be just as cut and dry as you say it will. Let us all know how it turns out.


I dont see any judge agreeing with USM on this situation.

What would they argue???


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Evercut you also have to remember that although you know a couple guys that make good money off of U know, they have to have thousands of contractors sub to them every season. If they decide to screw over just 10% of the total that is 900 contractors that have a warm fuzzy feeling about them. The problem is how long before the guys you know are part of the 10%. Then once they are part of the 10% how much of their business is at risk, because up to that point they have been working off the warm fuzzy feeling. If noone would sign up with them to begin a season, then they are the ones left holding the bag, and will have to leave the business. I know that will never happen, but thats what needs to happen.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Rc2505;1187929 said:


> Evercut you also have to remember that although you know a couple guys that make good money off of U know, they have to have thousands of contractors sub to them every season. If they decide to screw over just 10% of the total that is 900 contractors that have a warm fuzzy feeling about them. The problem is how long before the guys you know are part of the 10%. Then once they are part of the 10% how much of their business is at risk, because up to that point they have been working off the warm fuzzy feeling. If noone would sign up with them to begin a season, then they are the ones left holding the bag, and will have to leave the business. I know that will never happen, but thats what needs to happen.


I agree, I would never personally work for them. That is what needs to happen, but you're right...IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

were it me, i would NOT provide any further service until the check is in YOUR bank...and has cleared. i hope you saw in USM contract, that should you have a slip and fall, they will back charge you for submitting the claim from wally world...to your insurance provider. in my instance, i felt like that poor ******* in the movie deliverance bent over the tree. cost me $4500 for ONE claim...that my insurance company paid in full, and promptly...the $4500 was just USM's "handling fee"...and no...once you sign their contract, you cannot sue them in your home state...you will go to pennsylvania, and meet with THEIR arbitration board...why do i hear banjos in the background?


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Originally Posted by Rc2505 
Evercut you also have to remember that although you know a couple guys that make good money off of U know, they have to have thousands of contractors sub to them every season. If they decide to screw over just 10% of the total that is 900 contractors that have a warm fuzzy feeling about them. The problem is how long before the guys you know are part of the 10%. Then once they are part of the 10% how much of their business is at risk, because up to that point they have been working off the warm fuzzy feeling. If noone would sign up with them to begin a season, then they are the ones left holding the bag, and will have to leave the business. I know that will never happen, but thats what needs to happen. 

I agree, I would never personally work for them. That is what needs to happen, but you're right...IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN

Never say Never. Its funny sometimes how things work out.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

EvenCutLawnCare;1187928 said:


> I dont see any judge agreeing with USM on this situation.
> 
> What would they argue???


So i have a file created with all the conversations, each person i spoke with sent emails with the address, the sign off sheet and so on......The thing that bugs me is the contract thing, I was awarded the bid after hours, like 6pm, the storm hit that night, i figured theres no way they will call me to service the property without the paperwork, on site inspection and the dreaded flight to Penns. to go through there orientation............surely they would not call............storm hit at 6pm we worked threw the night, i get a call at like 5am or something and thats when i said look you dont have a contract with me, im not working for free, im gonna need some sort of email stating that we will be paid no matter what, they sent a special work order for the plowing and salting.................we did the work............new years eve, same deal, i said i need an email with something stating im getting paid, they emailed a special work order this time i had spoke to, Im assuming a guy whos running things, he stated this would not be considered snow service but a special service, and thats what email work order states.........my price was so high i thought they would find someone else..........i thought wrong...............I was playing poker and thought this is totally worth the gamble, the damn store was 2blocks away from my sisters house, i had the spreader and and salt truck already so i said hey who wants to go for a ride.............my wife and i drove up, salted the sheet of ice, this was one hell of a sheet of ice!!. We were back playing poker in less than and hour, and im thinking man this has been a crazy turn of events with these guys...........So I have a few emails, my schedule has something like 15 names on it with numbers and i feel pretty good about getting paid, but if i dont it will be my own fault. I will definitely let ya guys know what happens with payment and any further work we may or may not do for em in the future.
At this point knowing how they operate i was very optimistic as i did the work but thought to myself do the job just like you would for any of your other customers and see what happens. In the old days i was a loss prevention manager for wally world and still have quite a few friends who are now regional managers and few at the home office in Bentonville, im sure its a shot in the dark but if I have to i will start making phone calls, oh and the store manager of this particular store was the assistant Manager of the store i worked at for almost 6 years,and the and my regional Loss Prevention sup is now in the home office, he is by the book and will push the right buttons if need be, he owes me quite a few favors, could be hopeless with the people i know but i feel like if it came down to it, its wort a shot....we shall see, a signed contract with them and not having one, im kinda liking the not having a signed contract so far, we shall see.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

ACA L&L;1188785 said:


> So i have a file created with all the conversations, each person i spoke with sent emails with the address, the sign off sheet and so on......The thing that bugs me is the contract thing, I was awarded the bid after hours, like 6pm, the storm hit that night, i figured theres no way they will call me to service the property without the paperwork, on site inspection and the dreaded flight to Penns. to go through there orientation............surely they would not call............storm hit at 6pm we worked threw the night, i get a call at like 5am or something and thats when i said look you dont have a contract with me, im not working for free, im gonna need some sort of email stating that we will be paid no matter what, they sent a special work order for the plowing and salting.................we did the work............new years eve, same deal, i said i need an email with something stating im getting paid, they emailed a special work order this time i had spoke to, Im assuming a guy whos running things, he stated this would not be considered snow service but a special service, and thats what email work order states.........my price was so high i thought they would find someone else..........i thought wrong...............I was playing poker and thought this is totally worth the gamble, the damn store was 2blocks away from my sisters house, i had the spreader and and salt truck already so i said hey who wants to go for a ride.............my wife and i drove up, salted the sheet of ice, this was one hell of a sheet of ice!!. We were back playing poker in less than and hour, and im thinking man this has been a crazy turn of events with these guys...........So I have a few emails, my schedule has something like 15 names on it with numbers and i feel pretty good about getting paid, but if i dont it will be my own fault. I will definitely let ya guys know what happens with payment and any further work we may or may not do for em in the future.
> At this point knowing how they operate i was very optimistic as i did the work but thought to myself do the job just like you would for any of your other customers and see what happens. In the old days i was a loss prevention manager for wally world and still have quite a few friends who are now regional managers and few at the home office in Bentonville, im sure its a shot in the dark but if I have to i will start making phone calls, oh and the store manager of this particular store was the assistant Manager of the store i worked at for almost 6 years,and the and my regional Loss Prevention sup is now in the home office, he is by the book and will push the right buttons if need be, he owes me quite a few favors, could be hopeless with the people i know but i feel like if it came down to it, its wort a shot....we shall see, a signed contract with them and not having one, im kinda liking the not having a signed contract so far, we shall see.


No big company aims to screw anyone, contrary to what some on here might say. There's always a reason that contractors dont get paid; paperwork, insurance or the like.

Just be prepared for the typical payment period, about 45 days. You'll get paid, just make sure you turned in all your paperwork, as requested.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The thing I can't get over is you charged $4K to salt the lot? I must be missing something


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1191491 said:


> The thing I can't get over is you charged $4K to salt the lot? I must be missing something


Nope, your not missing anything, our original bid for salting the entire lot was just shy of $2000, this was what we put in the original bid,ice melt is not cheap here compared to other places. it was new years eve, no weather in forecast, but they had a pipe break, 3 hours prior to calling us. More than half the lot was frozen with almost an 1" of ice, 2" inchs pooled up in others. I was relaxing and didnt wanna go waste a truck load of salt on the possibility i would not be paid do to no contract in place...........They called and " asked me" what i would charge to do the special service, so i said a crazy number like 4grand! They said no at 1st and i was ok with there answer................then they called back and started the emails and so on.........it was literally done in less than an hour. we used almost an entire pallet on this lot.

its one of the biggest in town. They definitely got there moneys worth on the service, we sectioned off the part of the lot that was frozen, with cones, carts and so on. The next am i followed up with a few more bags just to be safe, it was pavement in most places. had temps in the low teens that night. I wasnt trying to screw them but i knew it was a mess and bid accordingly. they accepted. It was a special service is all, not the typical ice application, it literally was like a pond, you could have had a hockey game on half the lot. When we commit to doing a service for someone we are protecting them and ourselves. We are a small company compared to others but i will always put my eyes on a job we call complete no matter what the deal is. Thats why i never go on vacation, im a workaholic, just like every single guy on here!!


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Eventually if nobody subs to USM they would have to budge and honor contracts more readily.Are guys that hard up to sub to them ? If They cannot get subs for Walmart they will drop them and then a local bid could possibly go out.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Did you ever consider that perhaps they are following this thread, and might try to use some of the details against you? Just something to consider.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

4K for one ton of salt???


----------



## optimax (Sep 22, 2010)

*Usm*

I have done a lot of work with USM and I get paid. There is a lot of paperwork, organization, and hoops to jump thru, but once you figure it out and follow their rules, you will get paid. If you want paid quickly, you need to put "quick pay" on the invoice otherwise it will get processed for 45 day payment. If you choose quick pay, they keep 5% of the invoice. Good luck and stay persistant with them on payment status. When I have a question about payment I call and ask for accounts payable for the particular store and they usually put me thru to someone that can tell me whats going on.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

optimax;1192044 said:


> I have done a lot of work with USM and I get paid. There is a lot of paperwork, organization, and hoops to jump thru, but once you figure it out and follow their rules, you will get paid. If you want paid quickly, you need to put "quick pay" on the invoice otherwise it will get processed for 45 day payment. If you choose quick pay, they keep 5% of the invoice. Good luck and stay persistant with them on payment status. When I have a question about payment I call and ask for accounts payable for the particular store and they usually put me thru to someone that can tell me whats going on.


Never understand why anyone would sign a contract with that 5% clause.
I have in the past done "emergency work" for national companies without a contract. 
They were required to wire the funds into and account and they did.
In this day and age it is a simple process to wire money.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

$4k for one pallet of salt? that is $1.63 per lbs. $81.63 per 50lbs bag. I know it was an emergency service. And i understand not everybody has salt as cheap as I do. Where in the "southwest" are you? How expensive is salt there? I pay $3.52 per 50lbs bag and $25.00 per ton for bulk in Utah. and my standard price is $0.17 per lbs. thrown. I can see changing an extra $300.00 above the regular charge for an hours worth of emergency work if needed.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

tjlands;1192152 said:


> Never understand why anyone would sign a contract with that 5% clause.


How much do you pay for your credit line at the bank? Maybe you dont have or need one, but some contractors do. So, for overnight payment on your invoice, literally a 1 or 2 day net on your bills, 5% is pretty reasonable. You dont HAVE to use it; you can collect the entire invoice amount, just wait the standard 45 days. Simple.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think you were OK until you went on a website THAT USM FOLLOWS bragging about shoving it up their asses. 

I doubt they agreed to even the $2000 to salt a walmart on a regular case.
Theyre not stupid. 

I offer the following 2 predictions.

1. This thread is gone as soon as a moderator comes on. USM is not to be talked about on here.

2. They review your invoice and say "You have got to be kidding me" and you get an offer to be paid at market price or slightly higher for the service. If you decline, you wont be paid. They already have this thread printed and in the file, so if you sue them, they show the judge that you were flat out trying to screw them and bragging about it. The judge throws out your argument that "they agreed to my price" and awards you fair market price for the job you did.


----------



## optimax (Sep 22, 2010)

*usm*

USM is huge and they are not going away. Their pay is based on the lowest bid they recieve in your area. It is not USM setting these rates, but rather your competition locally that will exist with or without USM. My opinion is that anyone thinking that they are going away soon is far fetched. If you don't work for them they will definately find someone who will. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

Anything ever come of it? The post just kind of died i had been following it when it was originally posted


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

What happened? I bet he didn't get paid. 

I will give you ten to one odds. I also bet he wont tell us that he didn't get paid, would you? I am also surprised this is still up.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

of course he didnt get paid. they knew that but needed to get the work done
and comes on here and braggs about it. everybody say if nobody sub these co. will go away. b.s. always another sucker waiting in the wings


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Cmbrsum;1192199 said:


> $4k for one pallet of salt? that is $1.63 per lbs. $81.63 per 50lbs bag. I know it was an emergency service. And i understand not everybody has salt as cheap as I do. Where in the "southwest" are you? How expensive is salt there? I pay $3.52 per 50lbs bag and $25.00 per ton for bulk in Utah. and my standard price is $0.17 per lbs. thrown. I can see changing an extra $300.00 above the regular charge for an hours worth of emergency work if needed.


Fuel's not cheap.. Wear and tear..


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

I didn't see him brag about anything? He hasn't said anything here that he didn't say to them. He simply states the fact they wanted it done right away and were willing to pay the premium he quoted.

Also i think he's an a better position to get paid that anyone who has signed a contract. he has a basic purchase order and services rendered case. In fact without a contract I think he can go directly to the end customer as the recipient of the services rendered, due to the fact the order came from their contracted agent. If he was contractualy part of USM he would not have that option.


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

Get a lawyer and just throw a lien on the property. Thats what I have done in the past. It just depends on the laws in your area. People tend to get pissed but action follows rather quickly.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

snowman5313;1266175 said:


> Get a lawyer and just throw a lien on the property. Thats what I have done in the past. It just depends on the laws in your area. People tend to get pissed but action follows rather quickly.


Easier said than done. You cant lein a property when you're subbing for another and that company got paid... Out of the property owners hands at that point.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

hoskm01;1266672 said:


> Easier said than done. You cant lein a property when you're subbing for another and that company got paid... Out of the property owners hands at that point.


I wouldn't be so sure about that, it happens everyday in the construction industry with the same situation as you just stated...............


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

hoskm01;1266672 said:


> Easier said than done. You cant lein a property when you're subbing for another and that company got paid... Out of the property owners hands at that point.


The Builder that built my house 6 years ago had a sub( Plumber) put a lein on My house....I could not close on the Property untill this subs lein was cleaned up by Me.Because the Builder it turns out was a real jerk.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's called a mechanic lien. a lot of sub contractors do that who build houses for builders .This way they know they will get paid or the builder can;t close on the property. But if you put in on ,say a Walsmart you may have a long wait.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

hoskm01;1266672 said:


> Easier said than done. You cant lein a property when you're subbing for another and that company got paid... Out of the property owners hands at that point.


Depends on your state, in PA and many others as long as you are a "sub" and not like 3rd or 4th down the line you can.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lilweeds;1266765 said:


> Depends on your state, in PA and many others as long as you are a "sub" and not like 3rd or 4th down the line you can.


More then likely you will always be at least 2nd or 3rd because the company that hired you would be the 1st sub contractor,


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Matson Snow;1266758 said:


> The Builder that built my house 6 years ago had a sub( Plumber) put a lein on My house....I could not close on the Property untill this subs lein was cleaned up by Me.Because the Builder it turns out was a real jerk.....


Was it Bard????????? :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;1266782 said:


> Was it Bard????????? :laughing:


I think it was.........:laughing:


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

jomama45;1266684 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that, it happens everyday in the construction industry with the same situation as you just stated...............





Matson Snow;1266758 said:


> The Builder that built my house 6 years ago had a sub( Plumber) put a lein on My house....I could not close on the Property untill this subs lein was cleaned up by Me.Because the Builder it turns out was a real jerk.....


Cant take legal action on the property if the company you were subbing for already got paid. Once the end user (customer) has paid the "general contractor", your only recourse is against the company you were subbing for. That doesnt happen every day.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Same thing here.My parents paid the general contractor for the house.He never paid the subs,The electrical sub and plumber sub put liens on the house even though my parents had prove of payment.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Thats all fine and dandy but we still want to know the outcome from the OP!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

hoskm01;1267584 said:


> Cant take legal action on the property if the company you were subbing for already got paid. Once the end user (customer) has paid the "general contractor", your only recourse is against the company you were subbing for. That doesnt happen every day.


Maybe in AZ that's the case, but false for the majority of the US..........

_What is a mechanic's lien?

This section describes a mechanic's lien and the problems it can cause property owners.

A mechanic's lien is a "hold" against your property that, if unpaid, allows a foreclosure action, forcing the sale of your home. It is recorded with the County Recorder's office by the unpaid contractor, subcontractor or supplier.

Sometimes liens occur when the prime contractor has not paid subcontractors or suppliers. *Legally, the homeowner is ultimately responsible for payment - even if they have already paid the prime contractor*.

What happens when a lien is filed against your property?
A lien can result in a range of problems which include:

Foreclosure, if the homeowner doesn't pay off the lien or cannot afford to do so;
*Double payment for the same job--if the homeowner pays the prime contractor--and then has to pay the sub or supplier who wasn't paid by the prime*;
A cloud on the title of the property, which can affect the homeowner's ability to borrow against, refinance, or sell the property.
You may wish to view Civil Code sections 3110-3154 or contact an attorney or legal office for more information about Mechanic's liens._


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

jomama45;1267631 said:


> Maybe in AZ that's the case, but false for the majority of the US..........
> 
> _What is a mechanic's lien?
> 
> ...


Good news then and time for me to move.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No need to move. You are within your rights to lien properties in AZ.

http://www.nationallienlaw.com/Forms.asp?StateID=3


----------



## CDC8002 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Here's a read for ya.*

A Noreaster Snow Storm dumped 29" on us in twelve hours a week ago. Heavy wet stuff. We had said during the day of the start of the storm, hope we got hit hard so the guy plowing at Wallymart would fall on his face. I know, that's a little mean. We were done plowing our routs at 7:30am on Monday morning, as we were told in the middle of Nov. we did not have the contracts anymore to plow two wallys and too late to replace them we don't have much to do. So anyway were sitting in the truck discussing what to do the rest of the day. At 10 min. to 8am my phone rang. I saw it was Wallymart. I looked at my business partner and said, here we go. Sure enough it was the secretary saying HELP! HELP! She said the sub contractor for U Know Who was there all night with two trucks and no machine, and we have 6 tractor trailers stuck and no one can get in the parking lot or leave. HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!! I said WOW! It's gonna cost ya. She said the manager just got the ok from some big shot in Ark. to call and see if we would come and Wallymart would pay us not whats their face. Apparently the Fire Marshall was threatening closing the store on them. So we got there in 15 min. Our backhoe was just down the road at another commercial lot so we headed there and I went to get our loader from my brother in law. My son and partners son each got in a truck and picked up 2 guys to shovel and snow blow. My partner had to go onto an adjacent properties lawn (A Bank) to get in the lot. He was there at 10 min after eight. The guy trying to plow saw him pull in and parked his truck and got in with the other guy plowing with him and left. He never came over and asked anything, he just left. I got there at 9am and had to get 2 trucks and 3 cars un stuck in one of the entrances so I could get into the lot with the loader. There was like 2 feet of snow all over. He had pushed snow into all the handicap parking spots and there was random piles of snow everywhere. It was a MESS!! We got done at 3:30am on Tuesday. The store manager kept calling me all day and up to 9pm asking if U Know Who's contractor had came back. I guess U Know Who was calling him asking if their contractor was on site. I would just laugh and say, nope haven't seen anybody. It gets better. Tuesday the guy showed up at 8am trying to scrape nothing because we had blacktop after 2 applications of salt we had put down and the temps were already up to 45 deg. Tuesday morning. The manager called us in the store Tuesday afternoon to talk to us. That was good because I had their invoice ready. Wahoooo!! It was a big one. Anyway, he said this chump was fired by U Know Who because of the store and Corporates demands. He then said he was told they will not have U Know Who servicing their lots after this season and we will be back in. We are not holding our breath though. We did get a call from the other store we used to service on Wednesday morning asking if we will service their lot also. I guess we'll see what happens. Oh, the owner of the company that got fired called my partner Wednesday night blaming us for him getting fired. All I got to say is he had to go outside with the conversation so his son and wife didn't here him flip out on the bum! HAHAHAHA! Some people are just plain STUPID. Got no use for STUPID! I guess U Know Who he claims owes him over 16 grand and he will never see it. My partner told him he will owe them after U Know Who gets our charges from Wallymart. LOL! So that's all I got for now. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

So you mobilized 2 loaders, 2 plow trucks and a sidewalk crew because.....



CDC8002;1268513 said:


> Sure enough it was the *secretary* saying HELP! HELP!


You started around 8:00am Monday, finishing 3:30am Tuesday. Let's see.....that's 19.5 site hours each for 2 loaders and 2 plow trucks, correct?

This is a Walmart store governed by a USM contract......

Good luck getting paid saving the day for Wally. :laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1268626 said:


> So you mobilized 2 loaders, 2 plow trucks and a sidewalk crew because.....
> 
> You started around 8:00am Monday, finishing 3:30am Tuesday. Let's see.....that's 19.5 site hours each for 2 loaders and 2 plow trucks, correct?
> 
> ...


You just gotta Rub it in Dont YA.......:laughing:


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I just heard from a second source that USM has lost all the Walmart contracts for SNOW only.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

CDC, 
I really do hope you get paid for Bailing out "you know who".
Problem is that story is a growing story this year, There were two of those also
that I know of in NJ, for Dec storm and they have not been paid.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Liens typically can only be used for new construction work, not maintenance or snow plowing. You can lien them after litigation and you have been awarded the suit. At least that is how CT does it. Keep pursuing with demand letters from an attorney. They want you to get frustrated and give up, or not be able to afford pursuing them.


----------



## dfrench (Jan 31, 2010)

lil weeds:
how reliable are your sources


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

lilweeds;1269073 said:


> I just heard from a second source that USM has lost all the Walmart contracts for SNOW only.


A lot of people on PS "hear" a lot of things...few of which ever bear much truth.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

So Im not trying to stir SH#$ But Im not seeing those working for U Know Who Posting how much they are fans after winter...Can we hear from you now????? Did you get paid or [email protected]&(^$? I can say for sure that the lot here that I used to plow is a freaking joke but, I am not *****ing you guys made me believe that I should not sign so I didn't.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

snobgone;1269113 said:


> Liens typically can only be used for new construction work, not maintenance or snow plowing. You can lien them after litigation and you have been awarded the suit. At least that is how CT does it. Keep pursuing with demand letters from an attorney. They want you to get frustrated and give up, or not be able to afford pursuing them.


Don't know bout your state, but in PA maintenance is included. Now the cost might outweigh the benefit, but that's another story.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

dfrench;1269260 said:


> lil weeds:
> how reliable are your sources


Not sure to be honest with you. Our local store has not been under contract with USM at all. I know the contractor in there. He also got the Sam's Club back from USM this year. His claim came from the district manager here in PA.

I also heard it from the local USM contractor that does sweeping.


----------



## CDC8002 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Just got the mail.*



tjlands;1269097 said:


> CDC,
> I really do hope you get paid for Bailing out "you know who".
> Problem is that story is a growing story this year, There were two of those also
> that I know of in NJ, for Dec storm and they have not been paid.


Just got the mail today and our check from Wallyworld was staring me in the face. We never had any problems getting paid from Wally. This time was no different. We will work for the stores that we serviced any time they ask. Both managers were great to work for and the office girls are great also. We hope to work for them again in the near future. Will have to see how it all plays out. But we will NEVER work for a maintenance company of any kind! We will close the doors and I will drive a concrete mixer again. We consider them the competition and have told the dozens of people that have called us from U Know Who all winter! LOFL!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm glad to see you won't work for "U know who" and serviced the account, but why did it take almost 40 loader hours and 40 truck hours? Also, why do people feel the need to make a killing for picking up or getting back accounts mid season or for one time clean ups? To gouge a customer typically leaves them with a bad taste in their mouth. I've never raised my price when someone needed bailing out or assistance to finish a job. This way when the next year comes, they might just go with you instead of price shopping the wally world


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

CDC8002;1269991 said:


> Just got the mail today and our check from Wallyworld was staring me in the face. We never had any problems getting paid from Wally. This time was no different.


Care to elaborate how you got your check 11 days after servicing the site? I know there are plenty of companies out there who could benefit from such information.....


----------



## CDC8002 (Oct 5, 2009)

blowerman;1269995 said:


> I'm glad to see you won't work for "U know who" and serviced the account, but why did it take almost 40 loader hours and 40 truck hours? Also, why do people feel the need to make a killing for picking up or getting back accounts mid season or for one time clean ups? To gouge a customer typically leaves them with a bad taste in their mouth. I've never raised my price when someone needed bailing out or assistance to finish a job. This way when the next year comes, they might just go with you instead of price shopping the wally world


blowerman,
I'm sorry if i gave the impression we gouged a long time customer of ours. That is not the case. We did not raise our price at all for per hour equipment. Our prices are well within industry standard. Granted it was emergency service. We had serviced this site for complete outside maintenance for almost six years and lost the account to U Know Who in the middle of Nov. All of the employee's including the managers were not happy of the fact we would not be servicing their store this winter or this summer for that matter. In their words they have dealt with sub standard work all winter and had about enough of You Know Who. If you had read my original post you could tell You Know Who's Sub Contractor screwed them royally and basically walked off the job when we got there to help. We did not plan on cleaning up 24+ inches of snow that covered a 600,000 Sq.Ft. Super Center alone. We have been in constant contact with the store and they knew if they got plugged up all they had to do is call and we would work for them as long as the store was cutting the check and not You Know Who!!


----------



## CDC8002 (Oct 5, 2009)

TCLA;1269996 said:


> Care to elaborate how you got your check 11 days after servicing the site? I know there are plenty of companies out there who could benefit from such information.....


We had yearly outside maintenance contracts with two Super Centers for almost six years. Until, You Know Who took it over in mid Nov. We invoiced monthly for the combination of services,Yearly contract (Snow, Litter and Lawn Maintenance) divided by twelve. We invoice on the 25th with due date on the 1st.and always taking the invoice into the invoicing office and never mailing or faxing it. I remember three times getting a check later than the 7th of the month. That was due to the invoicing office putting it threw latter than normal. But always we would have it by the 15th after we let them know we hadn't received it yet on or around the 10th. I do know after talking to a contractor in Colorado with a Wally contract that individual stores or managers in other states structure their payments or contracts separately for services during the different seasons or per time service. Here all services were rolled into one yearly cost and divided into twelve equal payments. So, it was a surprise to see it in the mail today. I was expecting it tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

To Blowerman...I certainly don't want to start a debate here but you are WAY off for inferring that CDC "gouged" Walmart. Emergency service or not; that was an extremely fair billing under those conditions. Nothing more to really say on that subject...kudos to CDC for winning back their locations!!!


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

kind of an interesting read, viewpoint from the inside out.

http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/US-Maintenance-Reviews-E151150.htm


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

dayexco;1271665 said:


> kind of an interesting read, viewpoint from the inside out.
> 
> http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/US-Maintenance-Reviews-E151150.htm


Pretty much sums it up


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

tjlands;1271885 said:


> Pretty much sums it up


Ouch, that one has got to hurt.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

The second review is just riveting.


----------

